# Missy foaled, new bred mare on the way. Planning on rebreeding, help? :)



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

foal heat is normally 7-10 days after foaling, but can be up to 2 weeks after. You may not notice it, especially because you don't "know" this mare in that way yet. Everyone seems to have varying opinions on how the heat manifests, some say it is very silent, others say it is obvious. Of course it completely depends on the individual mare and her environment. For example if she is near a stud, or gelding she finds *handsome* then she may show signs of heat more obvious to observers than if she is alone. The very best way to determine if she is ready is an ultrasound.

PS: I'm sort of new here, but read your other thread and watched about 10min of the recorded foaling of Romeo. Super cute!


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

Missy Foaling, Missy foaled a healthy colt. Stood nursed and passed sac in less than an hr! Delivery went perfectly. jrosser on USTREAM. Farm Animals

This is the recording of Missy foaling that she referred to.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

So adorable he has mommy's attitude. Lol. He has filled out so much and he isn't even a week old yet! Still wondering what his color is going to be!


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

CCH said:


> foal heat is normally 7-10 days after foaling, but can be up to 2 weeks after. You may not notice it, especially because you don't "know" this mare in that way yet. Everyone seems to have varying opinions on how the heat manifests, some say it is very silent, others say it is obvious. Of course it completely depends on the individual mare and her environment. For example if she is near a stud, or gelding she finds *handsome* then she may show signs of heat more obvious to observers than if she is alone. The very best way to determine if she is ready is an ultrasound.
> 
> PS: I'm sort of new here, but read your other thread and watched about 10min of the recorded foaling of Romeo. Super cute!


Thank you! I'd have to agree about him being cute, but I am a little bias, lol. I am looking for an in depth how to I guess. From the heat to knowing when to breed to AI etc.


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

Gizmo said:


> So adorable he has mommy's attitude. Lol. He has filled out so much and he isn't even a week old yet! Still wondering what his color is going to be!


Ahh Alanna I know! It really blew my mind that he was so filled so quickly! What a cutie pie.  And I have no idea about the color either, but maybe he got his momma's genes and will be good enough to keep a stud (my dream).


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

He is built so much like Missy. That would be awesome to keep him a stud as long as he is good at what he does and has a level head. Don't ya wish he could be three and then magically turn back into a cute little foal when you are done riding him? lol


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

What are your plans with the baby,mom and when you breed again. I hope they find homes etc.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

If you are planning to AI, your vet would ultrasound prior to the expected heat date and determine how close she is to ovulating so you can order semen.

Here is an excellent article with photos on the subject:
Predicting Ovulation in the Mare

The Equine-reproduction website is an amazing resource. If you haven't checked it out already, you'll love it. They also have a selection of recommended books.


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

Romeo already has a home lined up. The colt after I rebreed will either be kept by myself or sold as a ranch prospect to a good home.


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

CarolynRosser said:


> Romeo already has a home lined up. The colt after I rebreed will either be kept by myself or sold as a ranch prospect to a good home.



And Missy along with the new mare and her colt will stay my spoiled rotten pets until the colt is sold and they are rebred.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

It really just breaks my heart seeing so many horses bred when so many are being slaughtered. Sad sad... People just add to the problem when they keep breeding. I do think your mare is pretty and the baby cute.


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh missy how I watched that mare on ustream for like 7 days straight all night every night along with other miserable people.... Cursing her and the other one for making us wait so long and fooling us so many times Haha Good times! Gonna miss it! Beautiful foal he is by the way! Congrats!


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

Let me clear a few things up. I am not breeding just to breed. I am breeding to continue the excellent bloodlines my absolutely spoiled rotten mares have. Missy is halter bred (she has Two Eyed Jack ALL OVER her papers). I hope to breed her to a nice ranch stallion with an excellent mind that will better the bloodlines, improve her faults (nervousness) and create and extremely versatile horse that could go halter OR ranch and excell at either. San Grita also has excellent bloodlines, (Mr San Peppy) and I hope to breed her to an All around ranch or roping horse to make an even more versatile ranch. I have goals, I am breeding to improve. And I am hoping to get a nice colt I can keep train and ride myself.  Not to attack anyone just wanted to defend myself before I was attacked. I am breeding with goals and a purpose. Now PLEASE tell me about the cycles and such. I am open to looking at stallions if you have any in mind.  Must ship semen


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

JerBear said:


> Oh missy how I watched that mare on ustream for like 7 days straight all night every night along with other miserable people.... Cursing her and the other one for making us wait so long and fooling us so many times Haha Good times! Gonna miss it! Beautiful foal he is by the way! Congrats!


Thank you! I hope he takes after his momma. The LAST owners were the type to breed a horse to get a baby, it didnt matter how goofy the stallion was. Trust me. Little Romeo walks under his momma and starts crow hopping out of the blue, I tell Missy its revenge for what she put half the world through lol.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

i don't know anything about breeding horses, but isn't it best to wait a few months- a year before re-breeding? like i said, i don't know anything about breeding horses, but i do about dogs and cats and the vet i worked for always told owners that if you re-bred too soon they could loose the babies and have a complicated pregnancy, someone please correct me if this isn't the same for horses tho...btw i love Romeo, he is adorable


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Nope you can re-breed as soon as they go back into their full heat cycle, in fact the babies go with mamma when they get bred. Which she is ganna to AI so that doesn't matter.


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

Rachel1786 said:


> i don't know anything about breeding horses, but isn't it best to wait a few months- a year before re-breeding? like i said, i don't know anything about breeding horses, but i do about dogs and cats and the vet i worked for always told owners that if you re-bred too soon they could loose the babies and have a complicated pregnancy, someone please correct me if this isn't the same for horses tho...btw i love Romeo, he is adorable


I have never seen or heard of anything like that. People breed and rebreed all of the time. But I appreciate your concern.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Beautiful photos!!  my mare is also halter bred (from the Coosa line) and I love her build...strong and sturdy but still very athletic!  

that foal is absolutely beautiful!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Beautiful photos!!  my mare is also halter bred (from the Coosa line) and I love her build...strong and sturdy but still very athletic!
> 
> that foal is absolutely beautiful!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am a big fan of coosa!! Gorgeous. I just want to have a horse that is super versatile, Missy needs a stud with thick bones, she has the huge build and small bones.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

my mare is Coosa's Playgirl  Coosa is her great grandsire 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Momma and baby are gorgeous!


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

I'd love to help you look for a stallion. What are you looking for exactly?

Ranch horse?
Big Bone?
A must to be halter bred or no?


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

For Missy: I want an All around ranch bred & proven stallion. I prefer the foundation bloodlines as she has 85% (or something close, the paper isnt in front of me). These are her lines, theyre wicked good filled with two eyed jack halter  Miss Drift Jack Quarter Horse
A stallion with chrome or the creme gene would make me ecstatic but I am not all about the color. I want a good solid built horse with an EXCELLENT mind (she is really nervous). Something with wicked good lines as well. I want to produce a versatile halter/performance ranch horse.

For San Grita, she has a few big names, I cannot remember anyone besides Mr San Peppy, and I do not yet have her papers in my possession. I know she is pretty level headed but as with missy I want an extremely trainable and level headed stallion. she is cutting bred, Id like to expand her to Halter and performance like missy. or just performance. Not completely sure yet. just versatile and a brick house


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

I want kind of the same thing for both. But missy i want a solid all around ranch performace stallion, san grita I want a halter & all around ranch performance stallion


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> my mare is Coosa's Playgirl  Coosa is her great grandsire
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I honestly didn't even know Coosa was still alive let alone still breeding! Rosewood Ranch | Coosa | Stud Program | NARHA Equestrian Program | Quarter Horses | Halter Horses | Sale Barn - Horses for Sale | Rosewood Horse Ranch


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

When looking for "foundation" lines remember that doesn't necessarily mean the names of certain stallions (for instance you always hear the poco's & valentine names) It means that the pedigree contains very little to no thoroughbred blood prior to 1940. The calculation is fairly easy to do, but is only official if done by the FQHA. For instance, my stud is 95.3125% foundation, but does not have the FQHA papers. (if the jerks holding up paperwork on my stud's AQHA papers ever finally sign the stuff, I'm going to attempt to get him those papers too, but I don't know enough about FQHA rules on cropouts to say if he will get them or not.)

Then also watch very carefully because some of the foundation people excessively line breed to the point of serious inbreeding. 

If you google some of the names in your mares' pedigrees, you should be able to come up with some reports that indicate the "magic" cross. Although not much will come up in the way of famous rodeo or ranch type horses because they don't really keep show/earning records on them that I know of. You have to go by what the owner can show you.


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

CCH said:


> When looking for "foundation" lines remember that doesn't necessarily mean the names of certain stallions (for instance you always hear the poco's & valentine names) It means that the pedigree contains very little to no thoroughbred blood prior to 1940. The calculation is fairly easy to do, but is only official if done by the FQHA. For instance, my stud is 95.3125% foundation, but does not have the FQHA papers. (if the jerks holding up paperwork on my stud's AQHA papers ever finally sign the stuff, I'm going to attempt to get him those papers too, but I don't know enough about FQHA rules on cropouts to say if he will get them or not.)
> 
> Then also watch very carefully because some of the foundation people excessively line breed to the point of serious inbreeding.
> 
> If you google some of the names in your mares' pedigrees, you should be able to come up with some reports that indicate the "magic" cross. Although not much will come up in the way of famous rodeo or ranch type horses because they don't really keep show/earning records on them that I know of. You have to go by what the owner can show you.


I already have the foundation papers done on Missy, she is registerable with the FQHA but I just got her and haven't done it yet. She was bred at Wagon Wheel Ranch, they use inbreeding to keep a bloodline alive. They do actually have some very nice stallions and mares there, but I believe theyre having a dispersal sale. Missy has genetics papers on every single name in her bloodlines etc. She is extensively documented. I am going away from two eye because I do not want her to be any more inbred.


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

I am a fan of the purebred foundation type. The real "workhorse" built to ranch


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

I got some here that you might like:

1. So Im not sure how rock solid you want but I'll try to get all sorts of the spectrum since I dont know. Here is a hugely rock solid buckskin halter stallion. (with a little bit of chrome)
Patch The Buck









2. Very nice grulla. Kind of short in my opinion just because I like taller horses but hes very nice.
Jaz Poco Goldun Blue









3. Another Nice Grulla. I like this one better.
Jacks Silver Dust









4. This is a definite halter stallion. I dont know if you will like him but I love his champagne color.
Champagne Cool









There was a lot more I would have like to list but Im not quite sure what exactly you want as far as muscle...


----------



## Adareous (Jan 27, 2011)

Any discharge frrom Missy is natural, she's cleaning inside. If I had to make a guess, Romeo is his mothers color. He's going to be gorgeous.


----------



## TeddybearLove (Feb 20, 2011)

So adorable!
I love his coat color.


----------



## Haylee (Feb 2, 2011)

What a pretty baby!!!!!


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

APHA Broodmare 3-in-1 Package

I DO NOT need another horse, as I will have three & four when the new baby is born, but god I love this foal & stallion. I was going to breed Missy to him before I decided against a straight halter foal.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I can't answer your question but wanted to say he is a very nice baby. 
I hope you don't leave the halter on him, he's way to precious to get hurt.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

I should show a photo of Romeo to molly to show her what she has to compete with his is lovely. If he mistiriously goes missing don't look in shetland.


----------



## anshorsenut88 (Dec 27, 2010)

Love the pictures of baby Romeo! He is a cutie. Lol. Glad to hear everything went smoothly and both mom and baby are doing good. When it comes to asking about rebreeding/breeding I will offer up the advice to beware asking such questions on a forum.... just trying to forewarn you.  It can get ugly. I wish you the best of luck with whatever decision you decide to go with! 
Good luck and best wishes,
Amanda


----------



## Adareous (Jan 27, 2011)

She isn't breeding backyard horses with no pedigree. She has wellbred quarter horses. See http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/missy-foaled-new-bred-mare-way-78951/page2/#post934226. I breed Arabs. I also have 4 rescue arabs. As long as you are a reputable breeder with breeding goals in mind I see nothing wrong with it. These people who breed to "see what I'll get" shouldn't breed. Its like having a mutt dog and letting it have puppies to watch them being born. Go to a pound and see unwanted puppies there. When I sell a horse I have a buy back clause in the contract. My horses don't go to slaughter. I doubt Carolyns will either.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

While those are some decent studs, I don't think they are quite missys caliber. 

1st Stud-...not sure if it is just the footing but his hooves all seem to point different directions. 

2nd stud - Best of the bunch IMO. Nice build, good bone, a little straight through the hock but a nice looking guy. 

3rd stud - Those pasterns are awful long for a performance horse. 

4th stud - I don't like his neck at all...and his short, upright pasterns are pretty bad. He would fall all the way to the bottom.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Rachel1786,

Most broodmares are bred on the foal heat (7 - 10 days after foaling) or the next heat after that. The foal heat is the most predictable and reliable heat to breed on; the only reason not to breed on the foal heat is if the mare had a difficult delivery, had to be sutured, etc. 

Since gestation in horses is 11 months, 10 days, breeding on the foal heat allows you to put a foal on the ground about the same time every year, a huge advantage for both racing and show stock. Missing either the foal heat or next heat means each subsequent foal gets born a month later in the year. 

Leaving a mare "open" for a year, ie, not breeding her, is not recommended practice because again, the heat cycles are less predictable. Also, if the mare's primary job is as a broodmare, carrying the cost of the mare for a full year with no foal to show for it is not a good business proposition. Of course, if it's an extraordinary broodmare, and she has an injury or problem that keeps her from successfully carrying a foal, or she has a early miscarriage, yes, then you wait until next spring.

When I worked with TBs who are always bred live cover, you had to have at least three handlers - one for the mare, one for the stallion, and one to hold the foal. I hated that job - it's like wrestling a greased pig. 

Since the OP breeds by artificial insemination, that's not a concern, nor is stress to the mare being bred live cover soon after foaling. If I were in the OP's shoes, I would definitely be breeding on the foal heat.

ETA: To the OP: Lovely mare, lovely foal.

I would also like to second CCH's comments about breeding, palpation for a viable follicle, etc,


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

A Smart Enterprise 

I'm pretty positive they also had Mr. Boomerjac (as I've seen it there 2 years back), but not sure if it's still there. Google gives me this now: Mr Boomerjac I Cedar Ridge Stallion Station


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Adareous said:


> She isn't breeding backyard horses with no pedigree. She has wellbred quarter horses. See http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/missy-foaled-new-bred-mare-way-78951/page2/#post934226. I breed Arabs. I also have 4 rescue arabs. As long as you are a reputable breeder with breeding goals in mind I see nothing wrong with it. These people who breed to "see what I'll get" shouldn't breed. Its like having a mutt dog and letting it have puppies to watch them being born. Go to a pound and see unwanted puppies there. When I sell a horse I have a buy back clause in the contract. My horses don't go to slaughter. I doubt Carolyns will either.


:clap: Well said couldn't agree more.


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

Adareous said:


> She isn't breeding backyard horses with no pedigree. She has wellbred quarter horses. See http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/missy-foaled-new-bred-mare-way-78951/page2/#post934226. I breed Arabs. I also have 4 rescue arabs. As long as you are a reputable breeder with breeding goals in mind I see nothing wrong with it. These people who breed to "see what I'll get" shouldn't breed. Its like having a mutt dog and letting it have puppies to watch them being born. Go to a pound and see unwanted puppies there. When I sell a horse I have a buy back clause in the contract. My horses don't go to slaughter. I doubt Carolyns will either.


Thank you Adareous, I couldn't have said it better. ALL of my horses have a buy back clause as well. Right to first refusal, I refuse to let my horses go to a bad home.


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

maura said:


> Rachel1786,
> 
> Most broodmares are bred on the foal heat (7 - 10 days after foaling) or the next heat after that. The foal heat is the most predictable and reliable heat to breed on; the only reason not to breed on the foal heat is if the mare had a difficult delivery, had to be sutured, etc.
> 
> ...


Thank You! Seeing Missy open and slim blows my mind! I have only ever seen her about to pop, I walked outside and realized how awesome of a body she has. (I knew its just hard to see past that huge belly!)


----------



## CarolynRosser (Jan 26, 2011)

6666 Ranch Home | 6666 Ranch
Welcome to the Tongue River Ranch - Horses, Cattle and Horsemen 
Some stallions we are looking at... Ignore the stud fee, I am trying to lol.
Welcome to the Tongue River Ranch Internet Headquarters - Horses, Cattle, Cowboys
This is my favorite. Cory and I both really like him, his bloodlines, and the cross he will make between both of my mares.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

First forget about foundation %. Find a stallion who is proven in what you want and compliments your mares. This is much much more important then a number. You did not post very good pictures of your mare but from what I can see she needs some help up front. She is very front heavy and you will need to find a stallion who can fix that. If you want a horse who can do ranch work what you have is not what you want.

Look at proven reining and cutting bred stallions who are proven in those areas and foals on the ground proven in those areas. You will end up with a well put together foal who is athletic and will do what you need in the end. If all the stallion has is a foundation % going for him that is not enough. It is like color. Nice but should be on the bottom of what you are looking for in a stallion.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

maura said:


> Rachel1786,
> 
> Most broodmares are bred on the foal heat (7 - 10 days after foaling) or the next heat after that. The foal heat is the most predictable and reliable heat to breed on; the only reason not to breed on the foal heat is if the mare had a difficult delivery, had to be sutured, etc.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that explanation, I've never dealt with bred horses so i was just going by what i know about dogs/cats and people(my friends dr. had a hissy fit when she got pregnant only 3 months after her daughter was born because of the possible complications) So i really had no idea about horses but i was curious, Thanks again for explaining it, especially for doing so without jumping down my throat for not knowing


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

maura said:


> Rachel1786,
> 
> Most broodmares are bred on the foal heat (7 - 10 days after foaling) or the next heat after that. The foal heat is the most predictable and reliable heat to breed on; the only reason not to breed on the foal heat is if the mare had a difficult delivery, had to be sutured, etc.
> 
> ...


What I do with my mares is not breed on the foal heat. It can be very costly especially with AI. I put my mares on regu mate for 21 days then pull them off. They come into season with a good follicle and breed quite well. This works very very well with mares who are not good breeders with foals on they side which you will run into quite a bit.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, what do you think of CCH's stallion? He's the one in my signature. http://www.smokesnavajo.com 

Sorry coming into this late, and reading on my phone so sorry if I missed something. (going to go back and read to see what exactly you are looking for when I get home)


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I have a crush on this guy... :lol:
SBR Formula One
NewGallery


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

Theres a lot of nice AQHA APHA and Appaloosa stallions on this website. I believe every one of them can ship frozen semen too.
Key Stallion Station

Personally Im in love with these two guys:
Pure Color APHA. Buckskin Homozygous Tobiano









CR Sprats Bartender AQHA Blue Roan LOVE IT


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

There are some nice studs on here:

Frenchmans Guy - Welcome


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh you might like this guy. I missed him on that key stallion station site. Hes AQHA Megastar Kid. Hes a reiner. Im IN LOVE with his stripey legs!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

apachiedragon said:


> I have a crush on this guy... :lol:
> SBR Formula One
> NewGallery


I love Formula One too, he is a great all around guy. And a hunk.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Carpe Diem Barrel Horses - Stylin Beau Jesse i think this guy is really nice looking, proven winner. all cow and foundation breeding.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I really dislike it when stallion owners try and get more for shipped semen. Then charges for shipped semen. Do not see it very much but when I do I tend to run the other way. I also do not like it when they charge a chut fee plus a shipped semen fee. Seem then want to nickle and dime the mare owners to death.


----------

